# Stoner Metal



## pilgram (Nov 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;zj9IAvv32wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj9IAvv32wE[/video][video=youtube;d4Lr7G3vMdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4Lr7G3vMdk[/video]Earth Ride with Hank 3 
Sleep
Mastadon
post your favorites


----------



## pilgram (Nov 23, 2010)

more Hank Williams 3rd[video=youtube;Oeoj8HGatYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oeoj8HGatYk[/video]


----------



## dd900 (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;eatlwRXpvo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eatlwRXpvo8[/video]


----------



## pilgram (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;XP5xkxfUg8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP5xkxfUg8U[/video]..........


----------



## upthearsenal (Nov 27, 2010)

Sleep is gooood!

I'm all about the doom, sludge, and stoner metal!

here's some brainoil:
[video=youtube;06TSgaHbq-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06TSgaHbq-0[/video]

13:
[video=youtube;kLap9sQ7Ivs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLap9sQ7Ivs[/video]

and something a bit more popular:
[video=youtube;O6eNI3r2gEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6eNI3r2gEI[/video]

I don't listen to these two very much anymore but here they are since we are on a MJ site:
[video=youtube;P4YjGU2Mu3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4YjGU2Mu3U&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;hniY6fBD2Ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hniY6fBD2Ck[/video]

I've got TONS of this kind of stuff!! 

peace and enjoy!


----------



## pilgram (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;D51oMYBWEOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D51oMYBWEOw[/video] keepem coming


----------



## pilgram (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;9w_8KvFCxK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w_8KvFCxK0[/video]........


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;3GiEPwfWY0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GiEPwfWY0A[/video]

[video=youtube;vtnG6EHh1N4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtnG6EHh1N4[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZXQ0UR6Hqf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXQ0UR6Hqf0[/video]
[video=youtube;AUQQMtRMEgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUQQMtRMEgA[/video]

My intro to "stoner metal". Still the best band in the genre for me.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;B-j_si_y_JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-j_si_y_JY[/video]

Another dope band I see being applied the stoner metal tag. Not sure if I'd consider them that myself however. The song is great regardless. A Blue Oyster Cult cover.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;tb0xkgE97b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb0xkgE97b8[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Dec 2, 2010)

Gotta love the Electric Wizzaaadd!!

[video=youtube;sO7VP34n2Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7VP34n2Ps[/video]


----------



## pilgram (Dec 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;numkzA6U9gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=numkzA6U9gM[/video]............


----------



## Wolfganggrows (Dec 23, 2010)

Hell yeah! I wanted something like this.

Favorites: Acid Bath, Autopsy, Electric Wizard, Ramesses, and Witchcraft. 

MUCH LOVE.


----------



## pilgram (Dec 23, 2010)

Wolfganggrows said:


> Hell yeah! I wanted something like this.
> 
> Favorites: Acid Bath, Autopsy, Electric Wizard, Ramesses, and Witchcraft.
> 
> MUCH LOVE.


right on never heard of Ramesses,ill check them out


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;_w3-G891410]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w3-G891410&feature=related[/video]

I know its not "stoner" but its definitely heady...


----------



## pilgram (Dec 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;j5LGvbBPKk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5LGvbBPKk8[/video].....cant find anymore of this guy


----------



## Anjinsan (Dec 27, 2010)

[youtube]rHI_1RsTWhg[/youtube]

[youtube]9eljjOJwlDY[/youtube]


----------



## pilgram (Dec 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;B7JuRpkKghc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7JuRpkKghc[/video]......Gojira is all good aswell, keep it coming


----------



## TheWindCries (Jan 1, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Gotta love the Electric Wizzaaadd!!
> 
> [video=youtube;sO7VP34n2Ps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO7VP34n2Ps[/video]


Electric Wizard is teh Shit dude!I love them!


[video=youtube;Z9MTscBEb3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9MTscBEb3g[/video]


----------



## djruiner (Jan 1, 2011)

as it comes to stoner metal....gotta love these guys...metal and comedy...what more could a stoner ask for
[video=youtube;lwOWNxb6viU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwOWNxb6viU[/video]

[video=youtube;YEmu8ylLtJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEmu8ylLtJs[/video]


----------



## Sil Dil (Jan 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;-ZEPiZbYcRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZEPiZbYcRo[/video]

my buddy's crazy talented band theyre only 19 years old, future looking bright for them check em out!! they love to bun!

myspace.com/wearestructures


----------



## pilgram (Jan 1, 2011)

SilDil, your buddies are pretty good...i miss hanging out at garages and studios with
friends bands, good times[video=youtube;ychT04UK1TE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ychT04UK1TE[/video]
wish i knew these guys


----------



## The Ruiner (Jan 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;7rAIK4sAQEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rAIK4sAQEM&feature=related[/video]

Cant fucking touch these guys...So fucking good...


----------



## pilgram (Jan 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;MRAR2YcKBAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRAR2YcKBAY[/video]...........


----------



## pilgram (Jan 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;iCKjkmjDGGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCKjkmjDGGk[/video] these guys are real good


----------



## pilgram (Feb 3, 2011)

.[video=youtube;Bv-D27nH6kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv-D27nH6kE[/video]......


----------

